# Latex allergy/Elastic?



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

I asked this on the fleece allergy thread but wanted to repost it under this title in case anyone had any info...

After reading that thread, I am wondering if DD has a latex allergy to the elastic in the diapers we are using. She has had an ongoing rash for months now that goes away occasionally and comes back, and really never goes away without prescription steroid cream.









It is mostly just on the legs, where the elastic in the diapers is.

Does anyone else deal with this? and if so, is there a solution while continuing to use cloth? Seems everything I have has elastic in it.

She never gets this rash with disposables - she gets other rashes but not this one. Do disposables have latex elastic in them?

I have been so frustrated with this rash and I know it has to itch and bother her.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!
Lori


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Have you tried contacting whoever makes the diapers you use to see if there is latex in them? Is she allergic to bananas (they often go hand in hand).


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Lastin is latex-free, so if you can find a diaper that uses it, you could test your theory out.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

You could try a snappied prefold in a wool soaker. No elastic, latex, or nylon or PUL with that combo. If your DD is sensitive to wool you could try a pull on fleece cover (like Tuesday Bear or Dancing Bears) or perhaps a Stacinator so Simple. Good luck figuring it out. My first was sensitive to PUL and nylon and it took me a while to figure out what what bothering her.


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by thepeach80_
*Have you tried contacting whoever makes the diapers you use to see if there is latex in them? Is she allergic to bananas (they often go hand in hand).*
She is only 5.5 mo. and exclusively BF so far. So no idea!

I did read today online that people with latex allergies areoften allergic to certain foods like bananas and those people often have severe reactions (difficultly breathing, etc.) but others only have latex contact dermatitis, which is what it seems Ava has. I think I have the same thing - my allergy doesn't cause any of the severe symptoms, just a nasty skin rash.

I have contacted the maker of one of the types and am waiting to hear back....

Lori


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by momtokay_
*You could try a snappied prefold in a wool soaker. No elastic, latex, or nylon or PUL with that combo. If your DD is sensitive to wool you could try a pull on fleece cover (like Tuesday Bear or Dancing Bears) or perhaps a Stacinator so Simple. Good luck figuring it out. My first was sensitive to PUL and nylon and it took me a while to figure out what what bothering her.*
I did that tonight for sleeping, and plan to do that for the next week or so to see how it affects the rash. She is sort of sensitive to wool - makes her skin a little red, but not too bad - and it doesnt seem to bother her - i.e. she doesn't fuss with wool on. Hopefully a week of soakers doesn;t bother her. If it does, I will get a few fleece covers.

Thanks a lot!
Lori


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Christi's (ryansmom02) ds has a latex allergy. I think she uses mostly LHC. Maybe she will see this thread and respond (or you could pm her).


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

I second the making sure you get fitteds with lastin in it







Its latex free ... lots of WAHMs use it ... and if you are getting custom orders from a wahm who doesnt use it you can always offer to send her some to use, its only like 30 cents a yard i think







and you can get a few diapers from that usually.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

My DD is severely allergic to latex because of a surgery she has. TMK< latex reactions are generally welp like. If a steriod cream helps it's not a latex allergy. I would suspect either the fabric ro contact rubbing. If you still think it's the latex, email me for a list of latex free diapershops.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I was going to mention lastin as well. A lot of people use it as an alternative to latex elastics. You can probably find a wham who will make you diapers with it. Are you sure this is the cause? Have you tried covers and diapers where the elastic is fully covered? Or putting something latex (like a rubberband) on her skin to see what happens? I think that the elastic in disposables is latex.

I hope you can figure this out!


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Ackray_
*I was going to mention lastin as well. A lot of people use it as an alternative to latex elastics. You can probably find a wham who will make you diapers with it. Are you sure this is the cause? Have you tried covers and diapers where the elastic is fully covered? Or putting something latex (like a rubberband) on her skin to see what happens? I think that the elastic in disposables is latex.

I hope you can figure this out!








*
Thanks for the ideas! No, i am not sure it is latex, its just an option I am exploring. I am going to a naturopath tomorrow for some ideas because I HATE the steroid cream option, so hopefully she will have some ideas. Her ped. has said she has excema, so it could be excema (likely) but I guess I am confused because when we have used disposables, she doesnt get the same rash so I was thinking it was osmething other than excema.

I so appreciate all of everyone's thoughts!!

Lori


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by my~hearts~light_
*My DD is severely allergic to latex because of a surgery she has. TMK< latex reactions are generally welp like. If a steriod cream helps it's not a latex allergy. I would suspect either the fabric ro contact rubbing. If you still think it's the latex, email me for a list of latex free diapershops.*
The reaction is welt-like - like red swollen hives/blotches sort of. But the steroid cream definately helps, so you think it definately is not the latex?

Thanks!
Lori


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

I really don't know, I can only speak from my experiences. With my DD, sposie started the allergy. MOST sposie now are latex free but when I contacted pampers and huggies they said that not all styles and sizes are. They could not garentee anything and had NO info on which did and didn't. I never tried any type of creams to help. I just got her out of the disposables as fast as I could because of the risk of severe reactions. Though we have some diapers that have elastic I'm unsure of, it's not a problem for her as long as it's covered WELL. AS I said there are a few WAHM's who have contacted their distributors for me to make 100% sure that they have and use latex free elastic. Bee-bos definatly does and they are my favorite fitteds and wraps. Lastin is always good and MOST WAHM's will gladly accomodate for this problem. I would try using snappied prefolds with a wool soaker for a weeks or so and see what happens. Something along that line, anything with NO elastic. Something else you might check, If your baby has any clothing that has uncovered elastic in the arm or leg holes it would do the same. Latex pacifiers, nipples, bulb syringes, socks!, balloons,teethers,spoons,bibs,toys,changingmats,th ose little hairbands, ect ect ect..... Basicly anyhting stretchy or rubbery should evaluated for latex content (natural rubber). Hope that helps!


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

on second thought, even a snappi might be a latex product. I don't know but they don't touch their skin. For very allergic people that is even too much though. I guess my DD doesn't have a "severe" allergy but we act like she does to prevent anyone from letting her come in direct contact. oh, ya, band-aids and lots of medical stuff have latex too. Yes, even in latex "free" hospitals.


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

I agree with above post!! With my last pg, everything from exam gloves to I.V. tape had to be latex-free... The nurses were very strict about not messing up!! Turns out my two older kids have the sensitivity to some point, and my little one has it with 'sposies, so who knows?







s:


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

snappis are latex free, i checked...

i wonder about the fact that the elastic is well-covered - could it still be a reaction to it?

she did great last night in a prefold and soaker, we'll see how long she goes rash free!

thanks,
lori


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

yes, it could still be the latex. I know not everyone with an allergy to it has had as good of results with it being covered. You know what else you would never guess is a latex hazzard? Poinsettas! They put the same chemical as latex into the air from what I have heard. Not really a problem though as they are seasonal and not safe around ids anyway.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Like PB& J said my DS is allergic to latex....... We found out when he was born and they put some tape on his foot and he had one big welt...... Now i am sensitive to latex and had to have a latez free delivery and exams.... we keep Ryan away from latex when at all possible.. poor kid has never played with a balloon. he is allergic to banana's and many other things but his banana allergy is not bad enough to keep the kid from eating them... he loves them the allergist said if i limit them to 1 a day then he will be fine... he does get red in the face (looks like he has been slapped) when he eats banana's........ now peanuts will kill him and almost did so we carry epi pens every wheree...........no with CD he cant wear dipes where the elastic is not well hidden. I use only LHC and we have no problems witht hem at all.... but there is no way we could use any thing with exposed elastic..... good luck and i hope you figure it out......oh and if she is allergic to latex then i suggest getting a medic alert bracelet that has that on it.....my DS wears one that says no NUTS or LATEX


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Not to contradict what you are saying as I'm sure you know your situation but just info for her, lots of adhesives on tape can cause welps. Babies sensitive skin is more prone to harmless welps from adhesives and other things of that nature. That is not always a latex allergy. Most tapes are latex free now but a few aren't. Things like tergderm and micropore will just leave marks from the adhesive.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

lol! My DD 4 y/o gets a slaped face rash around her mouth after eating Pizza wit ranch dressing. Not sure whcih causes it but you can always tell she's had pizza!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Well I understand what you are saying about the tapes leaving welts on new baby skin. but given my history of latex problems he was tested when he was about a year and came up positive for latex allergy..... also he got ahold of a latex glove once and tried to eat it and his mouth and face swelled......


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, an update from us. We went to the naturopathic doc today. She prescribed a homeopathic remedy (sulphur) - she believes it is not yeast (as I already pretty much knew) and does look like excema. She also told me to cut wheat out of my diet. The thing is, from what I have read, excema looks similar to a latex reaction. Those with confirmed latex reaction - did it look similar - the skin on Ava;s rash looks like a red and puffy welt but op close the skin is dry and scaly. In any event I am using non-latex diapers as well right now. My only concern is if the rash does go away I won't know if its the homeopathic remedy or the diaper change! Oh well, I will just be happy its gone I guess!

Lori


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Wonderful! I'm glad he your doc was able to help you! I haven't ever had testing done on Meg. The surgeon warned us that she was at high risk for developing an allergy and then as soon as we started noticing any exposure bothering her we totally latex proofed her things. We had always been cautious though anyway.


----------

